# Anyone to Ambergris Caye Belize lately?



## tselios (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello.  We're exchanging into Captain Morgan's next month & wondering if anyone has been there lately & can give us some tips--restaurants, snorkle/fishing trips, water taxi/transport into town.  Any info appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 12, 2007)

We were at Costa Maya Reef Resort on AC in August. At that time you could purchase a weekly water taxi pass from Island Ferry for $50 which was a great deal considering you would pay $25 for one round trip. I'm drawing a blank right now with restaurant suggestions but will get them for you and post later.

Snorkeling is best at Hol Chan Preserve/Shark Ray Alley where you can swim with nurse sharks and rays. There is also good snorkeling at Mexico Rocks. Scuba diving is fanatstic. DH did go fishing and used someone on site at CMRR.

You can get a lot of good information from the website and the message boards at www.ambergiscaye.com


----------

